# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mekati i te qenit femer.....

## augusta b

E meposhtmja,eshte pjese e krijimit tim te fundit....Them krijim,sepse nuk di akoma cfare forme do te marre.....


   Jam nje femer ne harem,nje skllave pa moshe.Jam veshur me vello te shtrenjta,por pak me japin rendesi.Kam skllave dhe jam dhe vete skllave.Nuk kam emer,jam e turperuar...Per mua jane shkruar nje mije e nje histori.Shtepia ime eshte ai vend,ne te cilin perendite jane te varrosur dhe djajte hedhin valle.....


Erdha ketu e shitur ne pazarin e skllaveve,nga vete dora e tim eti.Por nuk me vjen keq.Vellezerit e mi do jetojne me mire tani.Motra ime nuk do te vdese....Une di te lexoj...jam e vetmja ne fshatin tim,prandaj me quanin bija e djallit.Lexova NJE LIBER nje dite dhe syri me ra ne nje varg....Gruaja eshte nje lloj toke.Nje lloj prone,te cilen burri mund ta perdore si te doje.....


Neteve ketu,mblidhemi te gjitha,pijme nargjile,hame opium dhe enderrojme vende te largeta....Qe te kujtojme,i themi histori njera tjetres....

Ne fillim ishin nje mije nete me histori,por perderisa numrat cift sjellin fat te keq,shtuam edhe nje.....

Naten e historise sime.....

----------


## 2043

interesant
Po mundohem te te gjej ne keto histori.

----------


## land

*dust of diamond

ajo dashuronte lotet
......qe lagnin lekuren,
............dashuronte eren
qe perkedhelte fytyren
......ne nete nentori,
............ajo donte nje dashuri te sajen,
mos ta ndante me asnje,
......donte syt e tij
............qe depertonin trupin e saj,
ajo donte seksin e saj,
......merrte fryme trupin e saj,
............ajo...qan korale drite
dhe nuk ju beson me endrrave
......te çmendura
............qe therrmohen
......ne
dust of diamond...

[land]*

the end

----------


## antina

> E meposhtmja,eshte pjese e krijimit tim te fundit....Them krijim,sepse nuk di akoma cfare forme do te marre.....
> 
> 
>    Jam nje femer ne harem,nje skllave pa moshe.Jam veshur me vello te shtrenjta,por pak me japin rendesi.Kam skllave dhe jam dhe vete skllave.Nuk kam emer,jam e turperuar...Per mua jane shkruar nje mije e nje histori.Shtepia ime eshte ai vend,ne te cilin perendite jane te varrosur dhe djajte hedhin valle.....
> 
> 
> Erdha ketu e shitur ne pazarin e skllaveve,nga vete dora e tim eti.Por nuk me vjen keq.Vellezerit e mi do jetojne me mire tani.Motra ime nuk do te vdese....Une di te lexoj...jam e vetmja ne fshatin tim,prandaj me quanin bija e djallit.Lexova NJE LIBER nje dite dhe syri me ra ne nje varg....Gruaja eshte nje lloj toke.Nje lloj prone,te cilen burri mund ta perdore si te doje.....
> 
> 
> ...


.......dhe u bënë 1002 net, përsëri numër çift...fat i keq, pronë e dikuj tjetër, tokë që të shkel dikush tjetër....dhe përsëri hapëron me vetëdije....duke qenë e vdekur mes të gjallëve apo duke kërkuar jetë mes të vdekurve.....
Mëkat.......femër........

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mekati e te qenit femer.
Edhe macet femera,jan mekat?

----------


## dust

> Mekati e te qenit femer.
> Edhe macet femera,jan mekat?


ndoshta ne boten e tyre,po.....
Po ne te vertete,nuk njihet bota e maceve...........Ndoshta nese me ndihmoni.....

----------


## dust

> .......dhe u bënë 1002 net, përsëri numër çift...fat i keq, pronë e dikuj tjetër, tokë që të shkel dikush tjetër....dhe përsëri hapëron me vetëdije....duke qenë e vdekur mes të gjallëve apo duke kërkuar jetë mes të vdekurve.....
> Mëkat.......femër........


ne fakt,nuk vazhdon keshtu!

----------


## land

> ne fakt,nuk vazhdon keshtu!


jo,nuk vazhdon ashtu...e di une vazhdimin,si dhe ti.

----------

